# Lowrance iFinder H2O Color inkl NauticPath zum Hammerpreis



## Echolotzentrum (23. Januar 2007)

*Lowrance iFinder H2O Color *inkl. NauticPath Seekarte
inkl. Beratung, Support, Schulung

Sonderpreis: 499,- EUR (sie sparen 149,- EUR)
(Einzelpreise: Gerätepreis: 399,- EUR + Seekartenpreis: 249,- EUR)






​ 
Das iFinder H2Oc vereint alle wichtigen Funktionen. Es ist Kartenlesefähig und besitzt auch sonst alle wichtigen Details zum genauen Navigieren. Dem Angler sind keine Grenzen mehr gesetzt, denn durch die NauticPath Kartensoftware lassen sich Tiefenlinien etc. sichtbar machen.
Das Farbdisplay stellt alle Features, die eine digitale Seekarte auszeichnen besonders anschaulich dar.​ 
Sofort verfügbar! (sollte unser Bestand nicht reichen, Lieferzeit ca. 10-14 Tage)


Bestellung unter: *05255 - 934700*
oder in unserem Online-Shop
www.angel-schlageter.de​ 
_______________________​ 
Unsere Kataloge 2007 als DOWNLOAD​ 
Sie können sich ganz einfach die gewünschten Spezialkataloge downloaden als PDF. Nur anklicken und los geht´s. Oder bestellen Sie Ihren Wunschbereich KOSTENLOS als Papierkatalog (Siehe Seitenleiste).​ 


​*Reisen 2007* (Uwe Onken 2007 im Romsdalfjord) (PDF 1,5 MB) 
*Echolote & GPS 2007 *NEU** (Garmin, Lowrance, Eagle, Humminbird) (PDF 5,9 MB) 
*Bekleidung 2007* (Jagd-, Regen- und Thermobekleidung, Outdoor, Petzl Kopflampen) (PDF 11,9 MB)
*Schwimmanzüge 2007* (Baleno, Mullion, Abu, Regatta, DAM, Fladen *Neu*) (PDF 5,3 MB) 
*Graninge 2007* (Wanderschuhe, -Stiefel und Handschuhe aus Schweden / Tipp: www.graninge-outdoor.com) (PDF 1,3 MB)
*Elektromotoren 2007* (Minn Kota, Zebco Rhino, Torqeedo, Motorguide, Batterien, Ladegeräte) (PDF 18,3 MB) 
*Schlauchboote 2007* (Allroundmarin, Solidmarine, Bootszubehör) (PDF 3,0 MB)
*Sonstiges 2007* (Petzl Kopflampen jetzt mit neuer E+Lite) (PDF 0,8 MB) ​ 
Achtung: Sämtliche Preise von Echoloten, GPS und E-Motoren sind SERVICE PREISE (inkl. Beratung, technischer Support und Schulung)​


----------

